# oddest question about piers ever.



## k5emf (Feb 4, 2013)

I have this "friend" who has an exteme fear of heights,I mean really bad.Is there a public fishing pier/bridge in the area that is really close to the water? thanks


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We call them "banks", "shores" and/or "beaches".


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a "fear of heights". Believe it or not I am a retired Navy pilot, now a commercial airline pilot.

I would start him out on the Ft. Pickens pier, (6' or so off the water) then, once that is no big deal, work out to 3 mile bridge, then, then...

For me it's strange, I have NO problem in the cockpit, piers are no big deal, but balconies on high hotels are scary.

I KNOW it should be no big deal... I can even sneak out and sit in a chair and be comfortable looking out, but if I look straight down I get "uncomfortable".


Tell your buddy that pilots can be scared of heights too... 

That recent video of the guy jumping out of his capsule at 129000 feet makes my heart go to my throat.








Jim


----------



## k5emf (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks,I'll look at fort pickens.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

There is the little pier on the GB side of 3 mile..... also a little pier on the Escambia Field near Jim's Fish Camp....There use to be (20+ years ago) a pier at Bayview but aint been there in that long.


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

https://maps.google.com/?ll=30.373794,-87.176723&spn=0.001178,0.002642&t=m&z=19


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

There is a long fishing dock at Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze, and also a fishing dock on the right hand side before the toll bridge going onto Pensacola beach.


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

How is fishing at the Shoreline Park location? Never heard of that spot till now


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I rarely fish there, but it is located right over a nice big grass flat. Could see some nice topwater action early in the mornings! As long as the boat traffic is relatively quiet.. So I'd try it in the early morning around sunrise during the week when all the weekend warriors aren't all over the place. You could also wadefish there or anywhere in the ICW with public access and some nice grass beds.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Shoreline Park*



Austin said:


> I rarely fish there, but it is located right over a nice big grass flat. Could see some nice topwater action early in the mornings! As long as the boat traffic is relatively quiet.. So I'd try it in the early morning around sunrise during the week when all the weekend warriors aren't all over the place. You could also wadefish there or anywhere in the ICW with public access and some nice grass beds.


The Flats are a blast with a fly rod early before the wind and sun come up.

I've also fished it with conventional gear with plugs.

Lots of trout and redfish there. C2


----------



## k5emf (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys,but now i'll have to pack the flyrods too...I suppose an 8 weight would be heavy enough?


----------

